# Which handlebars would be more appropriate for a 1935 Schwinn Motorbike



## dave429 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a 1935 Schwinn motorbike and was wondering which re pop bars would be more appropriate. Straight back cross bars pic 2 or bars with more flair like pic 1


----------



## dave429 (Nov 27, 2015)

Heres the bike they are going on.
View attachment 253604


----------



## jkent (Nov 27, 2015)

I believe it would be the straight pull backs. picture didn't work either.
JKent


----------



## dave429 (Nov 27, 2015)

Here's the bike!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 27, 2015)

I figured it would be the straight back ones as well. Anybody have any luck with buying the repop handlebars?


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 28, 2015)

Straight back you won't get your nuts busted by the purists.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 28, 2015)

Probably came with straight pull back bars. Since you're gonna use repop bars anyway, no need to worry what purists think. Go with which you prefer. I ride with both styles. I prefer the wider ones for more relaxed cruising and the narrower style for riding in traffic.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 28, 2015)

Good point everyone. I want a fun cruising bike. My plan is drop centers with 2.125 tires, running  fender less for now, until I find a set that fits anyway.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 28, 2015)

dave429 said:


> Good point everyone. I want a fun cruising bike. My plan is drop centers with 2.125 tires, running  fender less for now, until I find a set that fits anyway.



Imo...I'd hold out for original bars... they pop up on here all the time... different styles too....Then the chrome matches on the parts you already have and doesn't stick out like a sore thumb.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent (Nov 28, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Imo...I'd hold out for original bars... they pop up on here all the time... different styles too....Then the chrome matches on the parts you already have and doesn't stick out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk






I second this advise


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a pair for sale from an original DD frame. No cross bar on then though, and they are rough.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 28, 2015)

Fair enough, I will keep an eye out for originals. I definitely want them with a crossbar.


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 28, 2015)

The wide crossbars require (and come with) a shim, the bottom pair don't.


----------



## jkent (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a set of prewar cross bars with built in horn button.
$125 shipped
LMK


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 30, 2015)

Your best bet if its a balooner, is buy an pre or early post war girls bike, that will give you all you period correct parts, it's going to get expensive piecing it together, for a correct restore, schwinn did not make there own wheels when baloons came out they had them made, if its 28" bike modern 700s will fit it , wood wheels are pricey 
here's a 33 catalog
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1933.html#b10


----------

